# More diamond news..



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Multiple Diamond Dog Foods Now Linked to Salmonella Outbreak in Humans


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It gets scarier by the minute. Glad i home cook.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I linked this to a co worker of mine who feeds diamond brands, his reply to me was....

That is why you always wash your hands after handeling dog food, and, that is also why he cleans his dogs bowls twice a month.

Yea I had to read that twice, I clean Rockys dishes every day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Twice a month :new_shocked::new_shocked:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

These kind of stories just reassure me why I home cook. It's so sad....I had a bad experience with Wellness dog food several months ago and since then I just home cook.

Can't believe someone cleans their dogs bowl 2x a month.....scary. I feel sorry for that pup.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

which are diamond foods???


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> These kind of stories just reassure me why I home cook. It's so sad....I had a bad experience with Wellness dog food several months ago and since then I just home cook.
> 
> Can't believe someone cleans their dogs bowl 2x a month.....scary. I feel sorry for that pup.


 
Yea this is the co worker who gives me grief for putting Rocky in sweaters in the winter and bathing him once a week. (Because, you know that's too often) And it's also silly that I wanted to buy him a birthday cake for his birthday.

He owns a lab. When I told him I wash the bowls every day he said dogs lick their rear (though it put it in a far more graphic way) and eat their own vomit so he thought twice a month was more than enough. He's one of those guys who thinks he's a mans man I guess, likes to hunt, his dog is a hunting dog... that kind of thing. We ladies who dress our pups up and coddle them like we do are just crazy. That's fine with me. I like being crazy.

I know he loves his dog, he just thinks differently...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I was trying to find a complete list of the diamond foods online but I could not.
The list on the website is:

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Country Value
Diamond
Diamond Naturals
Premium Edge
Professional
4Health
Taste of the Wild

Hmm my co worker feeds taste of the wild. I thought he said his food wasn't on the list. I guess we won't be shaking hands anytime soon.


----------

